# Is he asking to much?



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 6, 2017)

https://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/d/original-antique-mens-1936/6300412212.html

Looks complete with pretty decent OG paint.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 6, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> https://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/d/original-antique-mens-1936/6300412212.html
> 
> Looks complete with pretty decent OG paint.
> 
> ...



Good bike. Try 1938,though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2017)

Seems like a fair price.


----------



## vincev (Oct 6, 2017)

I say its a fair price.I would go for it quickly if you like it.


----------



## stoney (Oct 6, 2017)

I say it's a fair price especially with that speedo


----------



## stoney (Oct 6, 2017)

It's also got that nice triple step deco rack reflector


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2017)

Not to mention the Roadblaster horn and rooster light!


----------



## stoney (Oct 6, 2017)

Those little tidbits are worth about what he is asking.


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Not to mention the Roadblaster horn and rooster light!




And the speedo!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 6, 2017)

I believe someone was asking about that bike a while back.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks like the add was updated 3 hrs ago. Im not interested in it at the moment so someone here better get after it. I was just really wondering why it wasn't sold yet. It has been listed for quite awhile.

Good luck


----------



## kreika (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol could it be any further away....


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2017)

It's on Ebay now at $3500 B/O


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-AN...859480?hash=item3af3a63618:g:j6IAAOSw7htZz6FP


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-AN...859480?hash=item3af3a63618:g:j6IAAOSw7htZz6FP




hmmm talked to the seller this morning. Suppose to pick it up tomorrow at noon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> hmmm talked to the seller this morning. Suppose to pick it up tomorrow at noon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> hmmm talked to the seller this morning. Suppose to pick it up tomorrow at noon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd go pick it up RIGHT NOW


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd go pick it up RIGHT NOW




He says I'm still the buyer. Don't know what's going on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> He says I'm still the buyer. Don't know what's going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK. Weird...


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd go pick it up RIGHT NOW



@Kramai88 That is some *sound* advice right there. If you really want that bike, better haul ass...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 7, 2017)

Now he's asking too much...


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 7, 2017)

Seller said his account was hacked. That we have a deal and he will honor it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> He says I'm still the buyer. Don't know what's going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Best of luck, hope all works out in your favor. Let us know.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like a scam to me...


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 8, 2017)

my granddaughter has secured the bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 8, 2017)

@Kramai88  Congratulations, looks like a nice score, glad it all worked out in your favor!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 8, 2017)

Very cool I'm glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice!

Did you drive down to Florida and pick it up? I've followed some of the items being sold by and in the early days purchased by Schwinn dewalt.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 8, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you drive down to Florida and pick it up? I've followed some of the items being sold by and in the early days purchased by Schwinn dewalt.




No my daughter lives close she picked it up for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Oct 8, 2017)

Excellent, glad things worked out.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm not sure on the back story, but sweet bike nonetheless!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2017)

I say give it to the grand daughter and keep the flame alive! Merry (early) Christmas!


----------

